# متى يبدأ الإنسان في التوبة على مستوى الخبرة والحياة الحقيقية



## aymonded (5 فبراير 2012)

أجرة الخطية هي موت (رومية 5: 23)​بمعنى أن طبيعة الخطية وثمرتها هي موت، فالخطية من تلقاء ذاتها تحمل قوة الموت في *باطنها*، أي أن ثمرتها الطبيعية هي الموت، فالموت دخل إلى العالم بغواية العدو ورفض الوصية ونسيانها أمام الإغراء الذي اقتنع به الفكر أولاً ثم التعامل مع الحية القديمة فتدخل الخطية سراً في القلب وتنشأ موتاً [ ثم الشهوة إذا حبلت تلد خطية والخطية إذا كمُلت تنتج موتاً ] (يعقوب 1: 15)، واستحالة السقوط يقوم، أو الموت يُقلب لحياة من تلقاء ذاته مهما كانت أعمال الإنسان صالحة، لأن الموت يتبعه الفساد طبيعياً، والإنسان الذي يحيا في جسد الخطايا أي الإنسان العتيق المكبل بقيود الخطايا والذنوب مستحيل أن يصبح روحاني من ذاته أو يقدر أن يُثمر ثمر يليق بالروح "هل يجتنون من الشوك عنباً أو من الحسك تيناً" (متى 7: 16):


لما كنا في الجسد كانت أهواء الخطايا التي بالناموس تعمل في أعضائنا لكي نُثمر للموت... أنا جسدي مبيع تحت الخطية " (رومية 7: 5، 14 ) .
فأن الذين هم حسب الجسد فيما للجسد يهتمون، ولكن الذين حسب الروح فبما للروح. لأن اهتمام الجسد هو موت، ولكن اهتمام الروح هو حياة وسلام. لأن اهتمام الجسد هو عداوة لله، إذ ليس هو خاضعاً لناموس الله لأنه أيضاً لا يستطيع. فالذين هم في الجسد لا يستطيعون أن يرضوا الله. (رومية 8: 5 – 8 )
 *وكمثال*: حينما يزرع الفلاح ويضع في الأرض بذرة غير صالحة معطوبة، فأنها تنمو وفق طبيعتها الكامنة فيها، فأن هي نمت وازدهرت تخرج منها شجرة غير صالحة، لا حل لها سوى قطعها وتنقيب الأرض وتهيئتها لزرع جديد آخر، لأن لا فائدة من إصلاح الشجرة القديمة على الإطلاق مهما ما صنع لها، لذلك الرب نفسه لم يأتي ليصلح الطبيعة القديمة التي فسدت بتمامها بل لكي يخلقها فيه خلقاً جديداً، لأنه بحسب ما هو مكتوب باختصار، أننا دُفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت لكي تسري حياته فينا ونحيا معه ونصير حليقة جديدة وكل الأشياء العتيقة تمضي وتزول لأننا نخلع جسم الخطايا متحدين بمصدر الحياة الذي أقامنا معه، إذ كسر شوكة الموت وأباد الخطية، وقد وُلدنا فيه إنساناً جديداً روحانياً مخصص لله وفيه الروح القدس روح القيامة والمجد والحياة، لأنه حياة الخلود التي لنا من الله الحي.____متى يبدأ الإنسان في التوبة_____​من المستحيل - بأي حال - أن يبدأ الإنسان في التوبة إلا لو اكتشف شقاؤه وتيقن من ضعفه وتعرَّف على عار الخطية المُشين ونخس قلبه الروح القدس حتى يستفيق من غفلته، فلن يبدأ الإنسان في عمق أصالة التوبة إلا إذا صرخ من الألم: "ويحي أنا الإنسان الشقي: من يُنقذني من جسد هذا الموت!!!" (رومية 7: 24) 
وفي تلك الساعة يشق ظلمة قلبه نور المسيح القائم فينطق من كل قلبه: "أشكر الله بيسوع المسيح ربنا" (رومية 7: 25) يقول القديس مقاريوس الكبير: [ أن من يأتي إلى الله، ويرغب أن يكون بالحق شريكاً للمسيح ينبغي أن يأتي واضعاً في نفسه هذا الغرض: ألا وهو أن *يتغير *و*يتحول* من حالته القديمة وسلوكه السابق، ويُصير *إنساناً صالحاً جديداً*، ولا يتمسك بشيء من الإنسان العتيق. لأن الرسول يقول: "أن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خلقية جديدة" (2كورنثوس 5: 17)، وهذا هو نفس الغرض الذي من أجله جاء ربنا يسوع، أن *يُغير الطبيعة البشرية ويُحولها ويُجددها*، ويخلق النفس خلقة جديدة، النفس التي كانت قد انتكست بالشهوات بواسطة التعدي. وقد جاء المسيح لكي يوّحد الطبيعة البشرية بروحه الخاص، أي روح الله، وهو قد أتى ليصنع عقلاً جديداً، ونفساً جديدة، وعيوناً جديدة، وآذاناً جديدة، ولساناً جديداً روحانياً، وبالاختصار أناساً جدداً كلية، هذا هو ما جاء لكي يعمله في أولئك الذين يؤمنون به. إنه يُصيرهم أواني جديدة، إذ يمسحهم بنور معرفته الإلهي، لكي يصب فيهم الخمر الجديد، الذي هي روحه، لأنه يقول إن "الخمر الجديدة ينبغي أن تُضع في زقاق جديدة" (متى 9: 17) ]​عظات القديس مقاريوس الكبير عظة 44 فقرة 1 ص 332​ الطبعة الرابعة – ترجمة الدكتور نصحي عبد الشهيد يناير 2005​ مؤسسة القديس أنطونيوس – المركز الأرثوذكسي للدراسات الآبائية​ نصوص آبائية 85​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 فبراير 2012)

كلام جميل جدا لكن فيه ما لا استطيع فهمه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 فبراير 2012)

> ونخس قلبه الروح القدس حتى يستفيق من غفلته


قد افقت من غفلتي
اشكر الرب يسوع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 فبراير 2012)

*اشكرك اخى على الموضوع القييم--- الرب يباركك*


----------



## aymonded (5 فبراير 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> قد افقت من غفلتي
> اشكر الرب يسوع



نشكر الله لأن هذا هو الهدف، فيا أجمل أخ حلو أو أخت يكفي اننا نفوق من غفلتنا وننتبه لله ونسأل منه نعمة حتى نحيا له منضبطين بالروح في سر التقوى، حتى نحيا به وله فعلاً ملتهب قلبنا بنار الروح القدس الذي يشعلنا ويوجهنا إليه، النعمة معك آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (5 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *اشكرك اخى على الموضوع القييم--- الرب يباركك*



ويبارك حياتك ويسكب غنى نعمته في قلوبنا جميعاً
 كوني في ملء النعمة ومسرة الله آمين
​


----------



## ramzy1913 (10 فبراير 2012)

Click this bar to view the full image.


----------



## aymonded (10 فبراير 2012)

ramzy1913 قال:


> Click this bar to view the full image.



النعمة عمك يا محبوب الله الحلو
ولنصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
​


----------



## aymonded (10 فبراير 2012)

باعتذر بشدة لوجود بعض الكلمات الناقصة في الحروف 
وبعض الأخطاء الإملائية وقد تم التصحيح، النعمة معكم
​


----------

